# Bargain bin plant ID



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

This half dead plant was on the $2 rack at Lowes... Looked worthy of saving so I grabbed it. Fairly strong horizontal leaves looked attractive for the new tank I'm building for some Anthonyi.

Any idea what it is and/or how I can maybe take cuttings from it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> This half dead plant was on the $2 rack at Lowes... Looked worthy of saving so I grabbed it. Fairly strong horizontal leaves looked attractive for the new tank I'm building for some Anthonyi.
> 
> Any idea what it is and/or how I can maybe take cuttings from it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is a dieffenbachia.....Hard to say which one though. They can be poisonous of eaten and the sap can cause irritation so if you gonna take a cutting make sure it has healed and started to root before placing it in with a frog or animal this way there is no chance of sap getting on or into a frog. I do have one in my R. variabilis viv which is called "Camille" which usually get to be about 18" to 24"......They do get really big depending on what type they are so only for bigger vivs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for the great response.

It will be going in a fairly large viv so I'm not too worried about that. However, how do you handle pruning in your Variabilis viv? I dont want to put something in that I will never be able to prune for fear of harming the frogs.


----------

